
Be Proud of Your Accomplishments, Not Your Affiliations - Daniel Gulati - HBR - angelohuang
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/04/be_proud_of_your_accomplishmen.html?goback=.gmp_2825093.gde_2825093_member_113690303
======
aginn
Name dropping gets tiring and does not help build product. Agree with the
post.

